# Ectomorph - Look at my diet. Any ideas, recommendations?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi guys. I created a thread a few weeks ago here asking for advice etc. Since then I have joined a gym (need to get fully started with that, though) and have been researching a s*** load. Anyway, here are a few ideas for a diet plan. I'm trying to be realistic because my appetite isn't great.

My aim is to *get big*. I'm 19, about 5"8/9 and weigh 112 pounds (8 stone). I'm not interested in anything else but getting bigger.

*Idea 1*

7:00 - Oats, banana, protein shake (3 scoops)

8:30- Banana, yoghurt or rice pudding and nuts

10:30 - Chicken and rice with sauce

13:30 - Jacket potato with tuna or baked beans (not sure if beans are good?)

15:00 - Snack? Nuts, fruit - need ideas for this bit

16:30 - Workout

17:30 - Protein shake (3 scoops)

18:00 - Evening meal (This is a healthy standard meal - ranges from steak, salmon with roasted veg, roast dinner etc)

20:00 - Anyone recommend something here?

*Idea 2*

7:00 - Bagel with honey and butter, banana, protein shake (3 scoops)

8:30 - Banana, yoghurt or rice pudding and nuts

10:30 - Chicken and rice with sauce

13:30 - Pasta dish. I go to a restaurant for this one - Any good pasta dishes someone can recommend?

15:00 - Snack? Nuts, fruit - need ideas for this bit

16:30 - Workout

17:30 - Protein shake (3 scoops)

18:00 - Evening meal (This is a healthy standard meal - ranges from steak, salmon with roasted veg, roast dinner etc)

20:00 - Anyone recommend something here?

*Idea 3*

7:00 - Scrambled egg with brown bread toast (How many eggs do you recommend?), banana, protein shake

8:30 - Banana, yoghurt or rice pudding and nuts

10:30 - Tuna and potato salad with rice

13:30 - Is fried egg, new potatoes and ham bad?

15:00 - Snack? Nuts, fruit - need ideas for this bit

16:30 - Workout

17:30 - Protein shake (3 scoops)

18:00 - Same as above, healthy evening meal

20:00 - Recommendations here

Also, can anyone tell me what Creatine is and the best times to take it (I have no idea what it does lol)? I have a tub at home that hasn't really been used.

Does anyone have any other supplements or anything else worth buying and adding to my diet? I've heard of pro-petide, but again, I don't really know what it's supposed to do and if it's useful to me&#8230;

Many thanks!


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

For *Snacks *you could buy protein bars and have them with fruit or yogurt. Omlette with 2-3 eggs?

For your *Breakfast *you could trade your protein powder for some boiled or scrambled eggs to mix it up a little.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

20:00 recomendation

200g cottage cheese, and handfull of wallnuts.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

15:00 - Snack? Nuts, fruit - need ideas for this bit

would do homemade protien bar, just oats, honey, protein, peanut butter, nuts, blended together. or some big spoons of peanut butter and a banana or 2 with some nuts. (nuts are good  ) Try have something about 30 mins before training like a banana, or sweets (eg Haribo) to give you an energy boost.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheers for ideas!

*empzb *- Yeah I'm going to have a go making home made protein bars. Save a lot of money making your own too! Would you say the diet plan is ok at the moment mate?


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you are really Ectomorph and struggle to gain weight, you need to eat about twice as much as this imo


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

dont get bogged down with diet...just eat a LOT of whatever you can most important thing is to keep saturated fats low and protien high..around 300g day for you...eat healthy yes ...but also dont worry about a bit of junk in there at your size you prob got very fast metabilism and can get away with a lot..and get few protien shakes in there 3 day if eating a lot is hard....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Most important thing to focus on to keep putting on the weight is consistency over time... don't skip meals or have days where you don't eat much.

I'd look at getting at least 2500kcals per day at your current bodyweight... whether you get this over six meals or three doesn't matter, eat however makes it easiest for you to get the food in.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Add a pint of milk to all those meals


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

If you struggle with eating the food then my advice would be to blend it up and drink. A load of olive oil, oats and protein powder is cheap and should have the desired effect.

Good luck!


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

20.00 recommendation

250g cottage cheese, flavour with a yogurt & tbsp natty PB


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

diets too clean imo for an ectomorph you wana to eat more cals, try evoo oil and drinking raw eggs

100ml olive oil and 16 raw eggs ed will be close to 2500cals alone and wont make you feel like yove eat anything if split into 4 servings throughout the day

also nuts, peanut butter,

erm............

blend oats in a blender dry till there powder, then add the milk, fruit pb evoo or wat ever and shake, you can eat alot more doing it this way, but they will swell in your stomach and make you feel bloated and bit sick, nothing bad tho. you can gett 1000-2000cals from a 2pint shake. also you can class this are a solid meal imo since your just blending the food, 1 for breakfast 1 for bed, say thats 2000-3000cals then you ave the whole day to eat the same.

its easy to get in 5000cals if you find the right way

and theres no harm in loads of fat especially with an ectomorph, everyone always freaks out when the see lots of fats in diets, fat plays a massive role in your body so dont eats so clean imo  oviously not pies and burgers cos the full a ****, but nout wrong wi gulping down eggs n evoo, nuts etc imo


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

You say what your going to eat but don't give any quantities.

Any chance you could do this? Only way you are going to know how many calories you are consuming, and more importantly if those calories are enough over your calorie expenditure to promote weight gain?

Surely?

Will.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Idea for snack... substitute it for another meal. :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*Stone14*- Thanks for the reply mate. As you can tell, I'm a complete armature when it comes to diet and nutrition haha. So by having a clean diet, that reduces the amount of fat I gain? So the current plan I posted won't necessarily add fat to me? (I have next to no fat lol)

Blending food is just as effective as eating a solid meal then? I have always thought drinking raw eggs could lead to salmonella poisoning or something&#8230;

*Wevans2303* - I'll try and get some quantise up in the next few days. Watch this space and thanks!

*Cliff* - I'd like to. But I think at the moment it will be a bit too much&#8230;I suppose I could swap the snack for a smaller meal?


----------

